

Of Brainiacs and Billionaires - ekm2
http://www.psychologytoday.com/articles/201206/brainiacs-and-billionaires

======
tokenadult
Previous submission (no comments) 105 days ago:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4296021>

